#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [繪圖] 【轉貼】老虎與獵戶

## 狼王白牙

這是在QQ空間上，某位朋友分享的漫畫。
照理說是兩則悲劇的，作者居然把它用中國成語逆轉成了喜劇 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## wingwolf

噗，這個WWWWWWWWW
最後兩格實在是太有才，成語新解(?)超有創意的啊WWWWWWW
感謝萌萌的漫畫和白牙的分享讓我掌握了一個成語WWW（等等不對

----------


## 有醬藍

這個...罐頭的部落格有放過~
罐頭的部落格好沒人氣QAQ...

----------


## 小黑虎

哈哈，，，面紅了，太可愛了，，(有肚子有很多誰誰誰孩子

----------

